# 2004 kawasaki prairie 360 cutting out



## bra012 (Jan 28, 2017)

hey guys i have a 2004 prairie 360 2wd. I just rebuilt the carb, cleaned it, put new jets and parts in it, and threw it back on. the bike will start right up and idle perfect, and will run like a top with the throttle wide open, but it will not let me ease into the gas. anything below 1/2 throttle it bogs down and will die out. 

does anyone know why this is doing this? 

could it be anything other than the carb? could it be voltage regulator? or cdi? it has new plug and new air filter.

thanks guys


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

I would say the pilot circuit in the carb is your problem...did you blow compressed air thru that circuit /passage way?
Did you change jet sizes, or just put new jets of the same size?


----------

